# Video comparison Eos R vs. competitors in 4K



## xps (Oct 25, 2018)

Photographer Max Yuryev posts:
"X-T3 vs A7III vs EOS R vs Z7 vs Pocket 4K - Video Quality Compared"
see at


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 26, 2018)

Not so good for the R compared to its competitors.


----------



## SaP34US (Oct 26, 2018)

How much is because of the crop and the mp difference? In video does make any difference weather one use uses a third party lens vs a Canon lens?


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 26, 2018)

Quality it not equivalent to softness/sharpness of pictures taken. When it comes to quality, I would rather listen to real videographers who shoot for a living not a random vlogger.


----------



## Romz26 (Oct 28, 2018)

this video is correct in many ways...if you are constantly making videos zoomed in 400x. I would rather see quality at 1x, but then again if he did that he wouldnt get any views


----------

